# David Taylor of Arup Passes Away



## STEVETERRY (Jan 19, 2011)

See:

David I. Taylor, 48, Passes Away


ST


----------



## Sony (Jan 21, 2011)

May he be at peace. It's always difficult when anyone in our industry passes away. Life is far too short.

Any word on how he passed?


----------



## kcraigie (Jan 21, 2011)

Steve, thank you for sharing that link. That was a very nice memorial to him.


----------



## STEVETERRY (Jan 21, 2011)

Here is a link to Richard Pilbrow remembering David:

David I. Taylor


ST


----------

